# Cannondale C2 handlebars



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

hello,

I cant really find any info or reviews on the cannondale C2 handlebar. I am planning on getting a Supersix3 and it comes with the C2 bar. I have a FSA carbon K wing on my other bike and was wondering if it was worth it to swap them. I'm not good with wrapping tape so I'd have to have the shop do it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the C2 bar is aluminum so you may want to swap it.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

ok thanks


----------

